# General > Genealogy >  Where Would Paupers be Buried in Wick?

## Susan49

Hi
I wondering if anybody know where paupers would be buried around 1918? any information would be grateful, thank you!
Susan

----------


## sgmcgregor

Susan,

There is a section in Wick Cemetery given over to burials for people that did not have money for burial. It is in the older section of what I know as the the New Cemetery - the new cemetery being established circa 1875. The original part of the cemetery was established around 1875, but there is now a newer part. I don't think that makes sense at all, does it?!

The records for the cemetery, that is to say the information on plots or lairs, is held by the North Highland Archive, although I believe it may also be searchable through the Council Offices in Wick. If there is someone in particular you wish to find then I would suggest that you try contacting either of the above mentioned sources.

Hope this helps,
Steven

----------


## Susan49

Hi Steven
Thank you so much for the information, yes it makes sense to me! I have in the last two days been intouch with fiona at north highland archive, never thought at the time to ask about where they will be buried, I shall do that thank you! she was so helpful she is sending me all my great grandfather george gunn's  medicals records in the post, he was in the royal asylum hospital aberdeen in 1918, where is died a pauper. One of these days I will get up to caithness in wick and would like to know where my family are to visit.
I have just been adding to my family tree today and noticed your surname, I have added williamina & christina macgregor, dont suppose they may be your family also?
Thanks once again for your help.
Susan.

----------


## sgmcgregor

Susan,

I have a Christina McGregor born 1878 in South Dunn, Watten, but I don't have a Williamina in my tree. My McGregor line goes back to Hugh McGregor and Esther Budge, and then through their son Robert McGregor who married Elizabeth Banks. If any of that sounds familiar you can let me know.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Susan49

Hi Steven
I realized after I asked you about Wiliamina & Christina that my Macgregor is spelt different, my tree go back to 1779 and I cant see any of your names on there, Im trying to trace Mowat's, Gunn's & Macgregors and there are so many of them isnt there? Good luck with your search. 
Susan

----------


## pat

Susan 
Advise you not go always go by the spelling, frequently errors were made, many people being unable to read or write took what was written down for them not realising there was mistakes in what had been written.  Names were frequently put down as the writer thought it sounded, changing history with a stroke.
Good luck with your searches.

----------

